# Double on grouse



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Tis ruffed grouse season here in Michigan. Quest & I went had a great time and had a double ... of sorts. 

I ended up on a logging tote road. Twists and turns with other tote roads coming in and going off. Even had to throw the truck into 4 wheel drive. Yep, I was lost. Turned a corner and found some likely looking cover.

The dog and I started working the cover and after an hour or so I decided I didn't quite know where the truck was. Pulled out the compass and took a bearing. As I turned around for Quest I noticed the compass needle didn't move. Oh Oh! Compass is broke. Fortunately the sun was out and I had a rough idea of where the road was. Worked to where I thought the road was and came out on that twisting devil of a tote road. Of course i went the wrong direction and had to back track to get to the truck.

Now it's time to find my out. Another couple of hours and some decent roads later, I came out about an hour north of where I wanted but at least I was no longer lost.

End of the day, 0 grouse moved and a Lost double ... lost in Michigan and lost in the woods. Dog is laying by my chair in front of the camp fire and his eyes are glowing brighter than the coals in the fire. As Shakespeare says, alls well that ends well.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Aimless!,

You can never be really lost as long as you have a good hunting dog and a good gun. It can be interesting to be unsure of your location. Lucky you have common sense and a good sense of direction.

One day I would love to ruffed grouse hunt with Bailey. Sounds like a great time away from civilization.

RDB
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds like a nice time. I love getting lost with the dogs. 

George Bird Evans couldn't have written it better.


----------

